# Las Vegas-- tips on buffet and show discounts... other recommendations?



## skimble (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to Vegas over Thanksgiving break with my family.  
I've been looking around on the internet-- Ebay, Craigslist, Groupon, open searches.  
1.  Where are the best buffet deals?
2.  Where can I find the best discounts on buffets and shows?

Other than Red Rock Canyon, Mt. Charleston and Hoover Dam... any recommendations for family day-trips?  
Thanks!


----------



## Rehdaun (Nov 11, 2013)

Take a look at the Las Vegas Advisor.  They offer... 

Buffet reviews
http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/buffets.cfm

Show discounts and promotions
http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/shows.cfm

And a nice monthly top 10 value list
http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/topten.cfm

I found this site many years ago when it was mentioned in a Travel channel special.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 11, 2013)

Goldstar has good discounts on midrange shows. They let you purchase by date rather than just a general voucher like some other places do.  Remember, if you purchase a voucher, you should go to the show's box office and redeem as soon as possible.

If you eat your big meal at a buffet at a late lunch instead of dinner you will save money as well, as long as it isn't the holiday.  Holidays most buffets have the same (expensive) prices all day.

Ethel M's Cactus Gardens will have their lights up by the time that you are here. They report they have five million lights this year. I think the Bellagio's Conservatory will have their Christmas lights up by then, too. At night it is all lit up, although it is interesting in the daytime, too. AND, the Café at the Bellagio has good food. 

Bring a heavy sweater/jacket/coat as it will be cold in the mornings and evenings.  It really warms to the day's high around 3:30 PM or a bit later and the sun goes down a bit after 4:30 PM. 

Since I'm not a tourist, others may have better recommendations.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2013)

*Depends On What The Meaning Of Best Is.*




skimble said:


> Where are the best buffet deals?


Last week we pigged out at the Orleans Casino All Day Buffet -- $25 (Monday-Thursday) for all you can stand 8AM-9PM.

Can't say whether that's the best Las Vegas buffet deal, but now that I have experienced it I can truly say it is _Too Much Of A Good Thing._  That is, overeating 1 time a day may well be OK.  Overeating twice the same day is pushing it.  Three times goes beyond feeling too full to the point of verging on uncomfortable.  At my age, I should certainly have known better.  Now, I do.  

I also pigged out on the $9*.*95 steak special at Irene's Grill.  Ditto the $8*.*99 steak special (not on the menu -- you've got to ask for it) at the Ellis Island Super 8 Casino.  Plus, 75¢ quarter-pound all-beef hot dogs from the weenie cart by the sports book area in South Point Casino (right next to Grandview At Las Vegas timeshare). 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  While in Las Vegas recently, I did not lose any money.  I did not drink any beer or wine or liquor.  I did not see any women naked (other than my wife).  But I did gain 4½ pounds from pigging out.  (Not everything that goes on in Las Vegas stays in Las Vegas.  So it goes.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 11, 2013)

Where is the best place to have a Thanksgiving Day meal?


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 11, 2013)

If I didn't have a place to go, I'd go to Silverado Steakhouse at SouthPoint Casino (need a reservation for most of their restaurants for holidays).

Some of my friends go to Green Valley Ranch's buffet. They say it is a tradition and the food is good, but the line can be an hour long.

This year our local Italian Restaurant, Giada's Cucina, is having turkey and all the fixings for free, as long as you donate $5. or more to a local charity they have specified.  It is an all afternoon thing, no reservations.

Other than that, I don't know what to tell you.  I gather with my "new family" every year now.

Fern


----------



## tompalm (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got back from eight days in Vegas.  I had the LVA coupon book.  It cost $35, but well worth it if you use coupons on buffets for a week.  Also, there are a couple of shows coupons like House of Blues Gospel Brunch, Gordie Brown that offer half off.  Best buffets in that book are Planet Hollywood, Mirage, Red Rock Casino.  Other casinos offer half off for seniors over 55 years old.  We happened to stumble into Silverton's deal for lunch at $5 per head for seniors on Monday, but what a long line and I wouldn't do that wait again.  They had a great pasta bar if you go there.  Palms also had a half off for seniors and $5 movies on Tuesday.  Call the casinos to check senior's deal, because the days might change.

The first night in town, I called around and asked for discounts for shows. The box office at Mandalay Bay sold me tickets to Michael Jackson (no discounts on that), but also sold Zarkana at Aria for a great discount about 40% off.  The show was better than Michael Jackson and a lot less money.  $125 vs $70, so go see that show over most the other Cirq shows.  Paris gave militarily 50% off to Jersey Boys, so we saw that for three years in a row and glad that we did.  I liked it better this time than the others. 

The half price tickets place in the Circus Circus is never crowded and the best place to buy tickets.  We got tickets for Legends there and see that every year. Also, we got tickets to a couple concerts there, but I can't recommend that.  We saw Meatloaf and a lot of old folks rocking out, but I didn't care for it.  Absentine was another show that was very unusual and not for everyone.  Read the reviews on Yelp to be sure you want to see that show.  In fact the reviews on Yelp were pretty good for all the shows.

Bottom line, call around and ask for a discount, seniors, AAA, or anything you can think of.  Mandalay Bay told me they were having an anniversary special and gave me a discount to Zarkana.  Possibly they made that up just to get rid of tickets that week.

I second Fern's recommendation on South Point.  If you like steak or prime rib, it is excellent.  But if looking for turkey, a buffet is probably fine and we liked Green Valley Ranch.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 12, 2013)

skimble said:


> Other than Red Rock Canyon, Mt. Charleston and Hoover Dam... any recommendations for family day-trips?
> Thanks!



Drive up to Valleys of Fire, after half a day there, drive out the east side and over to Lake Mead.  Drive down the lake road until you get to Lake Las Vegas area and go back to Vegas from there.  Lake Las Vegas is interesting if you like looking at a nice subdivision, golf courses and a little commercial shopping area.  I read that the casino out there is closing, so maybe not much there to see.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 12, 2013)

*LVA coupon book*

Where do you get the LVA coupon book?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2013)

*Saving $$$ While Vacationing In Las Vegas -- What A Concept !*




riverdees05 said:


> Where do you get the LVA coupon book?


Click here for that.

It's from the same folks who bring us the monthly list of Top 10 Las Vegas Values.

Enjoy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## skimble (Nov 12, 2013)

SO many great responses!!  This is a gem of a thread.  (I'd suggest creating a sticky with much of this info on Vegas.)


----------

